# Mk4 Jetta: Uneven rear when airing out?



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i have a mk4 jetta on airlift xl fronts and airlift performance rears with switchspeed management. one issue i seem to be noticing is when i air out the rear if i set each corner at the same psi, my passenger side is 1/2" - 1" higher. i did get a passenger side frame notch up front recently which i thought would also help out this issue a little, but it didnt.

so basically if i want to sit my rear fenders down on the tire i need to put my drivers side at 35psi and my passenger side at 27-30psi. anyone know what may be causing this? my exhaust arches over the beam on the drivers side so that cant be it...is it simply a weight distribution issue?

thanks for any help and p4c:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Clean PG said:


> i have a mk4 jetta on airlift xl fronts and airlift performance rears with switchspeed management. one issue i seem to be noticing is when i air out the rear if i set each corner at the same psi, my passenger side is 1/2" - 1" higher. i did get a passenger side frame notch up front recently which i thought would also help out this issue a little, but it didnt.
> 
> so basically if i want to sit my rear fenders down on the tire i need to put my drivers side at 35psi and my passenger side at 27-30psi. anyone know what may be causing this? my exhaust arches over the beam on the drivers side so that cant be it...is it simply a weight distribution issue?
> 
> thanks for any help and p4c:


Thats a very minor issue. Basically its a weight, force issue. It could be bag position, if one is a little further out the control arm, it will take less force to achieve the same height. Bushings (how tight is the control arm one side vs the other) shock, or weight. 

My advise, get something bigger in your life to worry about, this is not really a problem, in the big scheme of things.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My advise, get something bigger in your life to worry about, this is not really a problem, in the big scheme of things.


:laugh: sounds good. wasnt sure if this was a common thing with the mk4's and there was a cut and dry fix or not.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

The rear beam is out every mk4/jetta has this problem loosin the rear beam bolts put pressure on which way it needs to go and tighten them back up :thumbup:


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

MK4 are known for having this "problem". I have known many mk4 people over the years who said that their cars sit slightly uneven whether its on air ride, coilovers, cupkits or what have you. 
I personally have always sat slightly uneven with every suspension I had. Cupkit- driver's side sat slightly higher, coilovers- same thing... and now with air-ride (I have the same exact set up as you XLs w/ switchspeed) - My rear fenders touch the tires at 30-33PSI respectivelely from drivers to passenger side.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My MK3 does the same thing. More of the gas tank is on the passenger side than the driver side, so i'm guessing it's the weight difference. Also, in the front, i have to keep my driver side bag about 8psi higher than the passenger side to get the front level because of the weight of the battery and transmission on the driver side.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Doey20v said:


> The rear beam is out every mk4/jetta has this problem loosin the rear beam bolts put pressure on which way it needs to go and tighten them back up :thumbup:


:banghead:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

well its good to get some experience/closure on it. thanks for the input everyone, i'll run it as is and not worry about it :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I just re-read my reply. damn I'm funny. :laugh: After the day I had, there are way worse problems with air ride.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah dude my RR is higher than my RL by like less than 1/4 inch.... not really noticeable unless u pull out a measure tape. Happens

but damn dude your car is looking good, love what you did recently


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> My MK3 does the same thing. More of the gas tank is on the passenger side than the driver side, so i'm guessing it's the weight difference. Also, in the front, i have to keep my driver side bag about 8psi higher than the passenger side to get the front level because of the weight of the battery and transmission on the driver side.


same. my lines are exactly 21 feet long on both sides (more slack in the trunk for the drivers side since i ran them through the cabin) so technically speaking my car should air up perfectly even, but instead my drivers side always has to be bumped a couple times to get it perfect. nothing to be worried about.

and if it really bothers you that much a cheap easy fix would be just buy a flow control for the faster side and tone it down a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> but damn dude your car is looking good, love what you did recently


thanks man, same to you. your .:R is sittin so proper, i cant wait to see it at EW :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Clean PG said:


> thanks man, same to you. your .:R is sittin so proper, i cant wait to see it at EW :beer:


ditto :thumbup:


----------

